# Depressed from wing clipping?



## Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama

My baby is now going on 8 months. He is normally very friendly and tame. He goes everywhere with us on short errands, weekend get a ways, animal friendly restaurants etc. Very easy to handle and hates being by himself so we always include him. 

5 days ago we got his wings re-clipped for the first time since I got him at 8 wks old. He only started picking up flight about a week before his clipping. We had to get them re-clipped because he was starting to pick up too much flight which gets our puppy hyper even though they get along great. 

Since his wing clip, he has been feisty (without any provocation) extremely depressed and miserable. He's quietly perches on his play gym or cage without his usual attention calling. He's not even interested in being around us which is the complete opposite to his usual self. Normally he gets upset when we don't give him attention.

There has been no change in his environment, or nutrition. The only change was his wing clipping so I don't think it's related to anything else. The only thing he is eating normally is his regular cockatiel food. He barely touches the cooked/ fresh food he usually loves. We tried giving him treats but he loses interest in a matter of seconds and doesn't go back to him. It's making us so sad seeing him like that. I don't know what else to try :-( 

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## cknauf

Depression is fairly common after a wing clip. Give him a day or two to recover. If he hasn't bounced back, you may want to look into other possible causes.


----------



## Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama

@ cknauf: Thank you for your input. It has already been 5 days that's why I'm getting concerned. I can't seem to identify any other reasons why this would be the case but I will check with the vet if his mood doesn't improve...


----------



## HeidiCW

How is he now?


----------



## Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama

He's all back to normal thanks! Now I'll know what to watch for after his wings get clipped


----------



## roxy culver

The next time I'd sprinkle some brewer's yeast on his food, it helps calm stress and getting clipped can obviously be stressful.


----------



## Izzy_Meadows

Well this has made me not want to clip my tiels wings. The two I rescued have flight and my mom wants them clipped badly. I hate to do that to a bird though. I was planning on letting my two babies wings grow.


----------



## Vickitiel

'Tiels are definitely happier when they are fully-flighted. It's a good idea to have new bird's wings clipped though, until they are comfortably adjusted to their surroundings and owner. When they are easily handled, calm and tame it should be alright for their wings to slowly grow back so that they can fully explore.


----------



## Renae

Izzy_Meadows said:


> Well this has made me not want to clip my tiels wings. The two I rescued have flight and my mom wants them clipped badly. I hate to do that to a bird though. I was planning on letting my two babies wings grow.


Makes you not want to because of them possibly getting depressed from it? They just need time to adjust to being clipped, they are back to their normal selves within a day, maybe even two, depending on them.


----------



## roxy culver

> Well this has made me not want to clip my tiels wings. The two I rescued have flight and my mom wants them clipped badly. I hate to do that to a bird though. I was planning on letting my two babies wings grow.


You could always do a light clip so that they can still fly they just can't gain much height. This way they can still get around. I need to explain how to do this to my hubby so Pankakes doesn't drop like a rock anymore.


----------



## Kim Hurst

Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama said:


> He's all back to normal thanks! Now I'll know what to watch for after his wings get clipped


My cockatiel is is a little over a year and I never lock my bird up he loves his giant cage full of toys but he’s free to come and go. He flys throughout the house, but I got his wings clipped because he found it amusing to hide under the hope chest and attack my daughter or grandsons if the walked by. But now he won’t interact with me or anyone he stays on top of his cage he only comes down to eat or drink it’s been 5 days today nothing else has changed it started immediately after getting him clipped. Should I worry?


----------



## BirdistheWord

Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama said:


> My baby is now going on 8 months. He is normally very friendly and tame. He goes everywhere with us on short errands, weekend get a ways, animal friendly restaurants etc. Very easy to handle and hates being by himself so we always include him.
> 
> 5 days ago we got his wings re-clipped for the first time since I got him at 8 wks old. He only started picking up flight about a week before his clipping. We had to get them re-clipped because he was starting to pick up too much flight which gets our puppy hyper even though they get along great.
> 
> Since his wing clip, he has been feisty (without any provocation) extremely depressed and miserable. He's quietly perches on his play gym or cage without his usual attention calling. He's not even interested in being around us which is the complete opposite to his usual self. Normally he gets upset when we don't give him attention.
> 
> There has been no change in his environment, or nutrition. The only change was his wing clipping so I don't think it's related to anything else. The only thing he is eating normally is his regular cockatiel food. He barely touches the cooked/ fresh food he usually loves. We tried giving him treats but he loses interest in a matter of seconds and doesn't go back to him. It's making us so sad seeing him like that. I don't know what else to try :-(
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks.


Reclipped for the first time says it all….and don’t try to impose human think on a bird. Talk to him, let him fly, use your brain to give him a birds life, not the life you “think” he or she wants. Clipping is cruel. So there it is…..8 month old clipping. ASPCA should take him from you……


----------

